# Visual Basic > Visual Basic FAQs >  ASP.Net - How do I add an AJAX Form to my Web Application?

## gep13

The answer to this question really depends on which version of Visual Studio you are using.

*Visual Studio 2005*
This is achieved by using the AJAX Enabled Web Application Template from within the New Project Dialog.

// TODO: Need to add an image here, however, don't have Visual Studio 2005 Installed

This will then add all the necessary references that are required to begin creating an AJAX Enabled Web Application.

*Visual Studio 2008*
The AJAX Enabled Web Application Template no longer exists in Visual Studio 2008, but rather, you are able to add an AJAX Web Form to any Web Application that you are currently using.  This is achieved by:

 Right click on your project Select Add | New Item In the Add New Item Dialog Select "Web" under Categories Select AJAX Web Form under Templates



This will now add all the necessary references that are required for adding AJAX functionality to your page.

----------


## abhijit

What's the difference between an AJAX Web Form and AJAX Server Control?

In VS 2010 beta, I can see the AJAX Server Control and the AJAX Server Control Extender.

----------


## gep13

Hey,

An AJAX Server Control is just that, it is an ASP.Net Server Control that has built in AJAX functionality.  Once created, you can drag it onto an AJAX Web Form in the same way you drag Server Controls that you have created onto a Web Form's surface.

There is a video here that talks you through how to create one:

http://www.asp.net/(S(wnmvzu45umnszm...video-170.aspx




> ASP.NET AJAX extender controls enhance the client capabilities of standard ASP.NET Web server controls.


You can find more information about this here:

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb470384.aspx

And you can find a real world example here:

http://weblogs.asp.net/pglavich/arch...-your-own.aspx

Gary

----------

